# old school front stage amps



## wink1969 (Mar 17, 2010)

Which amp would you use in a SQ old school front stage amp with the most headroom? I have a soundstream d200 and a harman kardon ca260. I am wondering which will give the most power on midbass and which can play the mids and tweeters and not distort at high levels? I'm going to have 1 of each on mids and tweets and on midbass so that's either 2 soundstream d200's or 2 hk ca260's. What do y'all think old school guru's?


----------

